# Keller Theater



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

Here is pictures of our theater. We completed it in January, except for the never ending tweaking.


----------



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/Cksqurd/embed/slideshow/Keller%20Theater"></iframe>


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks like you are trying to embed a gallery or slideshow with HTML code but that won't work on this forum. I would suggest either uploading your photos to the HTS gallery and adding them to your post, or just post the link to you gallery elsewhere. Looking forward to seeing your theater!

Oh, and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Since you are using Photobucket... You can post a link to each individual picture if you like. :T


----------



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Finally figured out the posting of pictures!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks nice...way to go.


----------



## cksqurd (Mar 16, 2014)

phillihp23 said:


> Looks nice...way to go.


Thanks, still tweaking with acoustic treatments, but over all happy with the out come.


----------

